# Vine Plants around the barn that are safe around horses



## sls (May 8, 2007)

Can anyone make recommend plants that are safe for horses for around the barn?

Is Jasmine safe for horses?? :new_shocked:


----------



## Miniv (May 9, 2007)

Have no clue, but am bumping this up for you.

MA


----------



## susanne (May 9, 2007)

Jasmine is poisonous to horses.

Before you plant anything, check with both your vet and your county extension agent. There are many lists of toxic plants, but most of these list only very common plants...I'm extremely cautious of "safe plants" lists. You MUST know the plant's botanical name -- DO NOT trust common names, as many plants have several common names, and others share a common name with vastly different plants.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 9, 2007)

Ok, jasmine is not a good, poison as Susanne said. I personally wouldn't plant anything around the barn where a horse could stretch and nibble....just to much risk and we know they will taste anything and everything. I have nothing around mine. One year I did try sunflowers but ended up moving them. If you're wanting to plant something away from the horse areas near the barn anything else would do but I hate vines covering barns. JMHO


----------



## Charlotte (May 9, 2007)

Well, I haven't looked it up, but we have had 'honey suckle' around horse areas a number of times. (the kind that grows wild in the woods) Also have wild grape vine on fences (couldn't keep it off if I wanted to!)

You might investigate those. Back in the 70's the horses....big horses...would eat the honeysuckle. I never thought anything of it at the time.

Charlotte


----------



## Becky (May 9, 2007)

I have Vinca major growing on the west side of my barns. I doubt that it is healthy for horses, however, they don't seem to be inclined to eat it. The horses don't usually have access to that area either.

I do have honeysuckle that grows along a number of my fence lines and the horses do occasionally eat it. So far, no ill effects from that that I've noticed.


----------



## sls (May 9, 2007)

I am just looking for a vine type plant for a section of fence line that will not be accessable to the horses, but just in case they got loose I wanted to make sure if they did eat it they would not be harmed.

Honesuckle sounds promising. Does anyone else have Honesuckle planted and does this cause anyother problems like additional bug problems??


----------



## Bluerocket (May 9, 2007)

Do a search of the internet for "toxic plants" for horses.

Here is one site to start with: http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/horselist.html

JJay


----------



## sls (May 11, 2007)

:new_shocked: I had people mention grape vines, honey suckle, & climbing roses and could not find any info if they were or were not poisionius? Has any one heard either way on these??


----------



## jjnov (May 11, 2007)

we have honey suckle too, mine have eaten some, I have yet to see one sick.


----------



## susanne (May 11, 2007)

My horses have always nibbled on my roses with no ill effects, and I find absolutely no reference to roses being toxic on any of the umpteen zillion toxic plant lists that I have.

Same with grapes, and Mingus single-handedly ate an ancient grape vine that I had -- one that I had transplanted from a thoroughbred farm!

I found honeysuckle on one list, but that particular list included a number of plants listed as safe on others... Japanese honeysuckle is horribly invasive.

When Kudzu was first imported from Japan, it was widely planted as an alternative forage for cattle and horses a s well as for its large, beautiful leaves...however, as it has run rampant in many areas, you might get run out of town if you intentionally plant it! IIt can easily cover your entire barn, and perhaps a few slow-moving horses!)

BTW, while sunflower seeds are good for horses, the plants themselves are considered at least mildly toxic.


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 11, 2007)

I have some of the wild honeysuckle. While they may have eaten some, it isn't something I see them eating. Smells lovely. Lots of bees like it too. :bgrin I've tried to keep one section of it pruned....a job but, it's on the fence!!! I live where it is very windy sometimes and this is a fence on the North of the property, so it gives some amount of wind break to them and, some shade a certain times of the day. I've seen them hanging out in that area but never seen evidence they ate it. If the would I wouldn't have to cut it back myself!




:

A nice climbing rose might be a prettier option.


----------



## cnholtzman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

sls said:


> :new_shocked: I had people mention grape vines, honey suckle, & climbing roses and could not find any info if they were or were not poisionius? Has any one heard either way on these??


my horses have lived with honey suckle all their lives and no harm.


----------



## Mo Smith (Jun 10, 2020)

Honeysuckle Fuchsia () | *Scientific Names:* _Fuchsia triphylla_ | *Family:* Onagraceae is a Non-Toxic plant to horses. Look on the ASPCA website and it will give you a list of toxic and non toxic plants to horses


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 10, 2020)

Does anyone know if myrtle/periwinkle/vinca is okay for minis?


----------

